# My shrimp garden



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have being breding different kinds of shrimp over 2 year.... I have a tank full of moss with them. Some weeks ago, I removed them to replace in my new home. But I took a little film of it before removing.

Film is clicking here

Greets from Spain


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the video....great shrimp and lush mosses.

Well done.


----------



## foremptyfields (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, great looking tank. Could you give us some specs on it, like what kind of filtration, light, moss, and maintance. I would love to be able to do a tank like that.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice video. It looks like a documentary where you go through the forest and discover a new species or something. What kind of shrimps do you have?


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Xema, Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Amazing!

Bumblebee's and Neocaridina sp.?


One qualm though.....what's with the music?


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Xema, always great to see lush green growing tanks.

TAM


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, a city made of plants! I think I saw almost more plants than water in the tank. The music helps to add to the adventurous journey


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

doh looks like the video is down, can you bring it back? would love to see the mosses


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice video! I liked the introduction to the film with the music.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks to every one!!!

Info about the tank:

Really a humble tank, 2-3 mm silica gravel, corner internal filter, 2 x 18w pll 6500ºK and moss.

This is a shot few month since starting.










Few weeks before removing...










About Shrimp, I have in some kind og bummble bee shrimp (Neocaridina serrata) and other one named Neocaridina sp. Leopard or Jaguar (probalby a hybrid between bummble bee and Tiger shrimps)



















About the music... it is an old theme of Talvin Sing (don´t remeber the name now... I will look for ).

Greets from Spain


----------

